# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  surfen auf dem mggelsee??

## falk80

hallo!
ich werde bald nach berlin ziehen (leider wech vom meer) und mein arbeitsplatz liegt direkt am mggelsee. hat irgendjemand erfahrungen ob der surfbar ist und wenn bei welchen windrichtungen?? ansonsten wrde ich mich auch ber informationen anderer spotmglichkeiten in und um berlin freuen!
danke
falk

----------


## ego1ego

Moin Falk,

folge diesen Link, ist zwar nicht der Mggelsee, aber bei uns ist immer was los. Bei Ostwind super. Bei Westwind empfehle ich  in der Umgebung den Fahrlnder See, der Schwielowsee und den Trebelsee. Die Hauptstdter sind oft bei uns zu finden. Auf den Brandenburgern Gewssern bentigst du auch keinen Segelschein. Den musst du meines Wissens in Berlin vorlegen, zumindest auf dem Wannsee.
Ansonsten lohnt sich eine Fahrt zum Dar immer. 

http://www.wsv-werder.de/

Gru saegehai

----------


## lord_lustikus

also auf dem mggelsee kann man surfen geht alles super,wind is nicht so immer so klasse,aber man kann auch glck haben...
allerdings solltest du deinen eigenen kram haben,da der verleih dort relativ schlecht organisiert ist,wie ich finde...z.B. gibt es keine boards unter 150 liter!

----------


## lord_lustikus

oh und auerdem brauchst einen amtlichen sportbootfhrerschein fr binnengewsser

----------


## falk80

ich weiss!! bin inzwischen hier gelandet und war gestern beim lokalen surfshop um die ecke. soll jetzt einen anfngerkurs machen (surfe seit 16 jahren). und wenn man ohne surfschein erwischt wird ist das fahren ohne fhrerschein und der autofhrerschein is wech....oh mann, oh mann, oh mann

----------

